# اقدم لكم اخر اصدار ل SolidCam 2009



## imad04 (30 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أعضاء المنتدى الكرام*







​*SolidCam 2009 | 650MB*
SolidCAM is the complete, ‘best-in-class’ Manufacturing Suite for efficient and profitable CNC-Programming inside SolidWorks.
SolidCAM provides seamless single-window integration and full associativity with the SolidWorks design model.
» You never have to leave SolidWorks' window «
ith the single-window integration of SolidCAM in SolidWorks, all machining operations can be defined, calculated and verified without leaving the parametric SolidWorks assembly environment. All 2D and 3D geometries used for machining are fully associative to the SolidWorks design model. If you do any changes to your SolidWorks model, all your CAM operations will be automatically updated. In a single CAM-part, several SolidWorks configurations can be used. Each configuration can represent an independent state or production step of a workpiece.Full associativity with the SolidWorks design reduces errors when the model changes and facilitates the process when updates are received for models already machined.
For more than two decades, thousands of worldwide customers have relied on the performance of innovative CAM solutions provided by SolidCAM. The hallmarks of SolidCAM are its ease-of-use combined with its powerful CAM functionality and customized post-processors that generate ready-to-go CNC-code.SolidCAM is widely used in the mechanical manufacturing, electronics, consumer products, medical, machine design, automotive, and aerospace industries as well as in mold&die and rapid prototyping shops.​Rapidshare:
http://rapidshare.com/files/243706793/SolidCAM2k9_SP0.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/243716835/SolidCAM2k9_SP0.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/243727084/SolidCAM2k9_SP0.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/243736767/SolidCAM2k9_SP0.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/243747271/SolidCAM2k9_SP0.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/243757841/SolidCAM2k9_SP0.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/243768012/SolidCAM2k9_SP0.part7.rar


----------



## imad04 (30 يونيو 2009)

أين الردود يا إخوان يظهر لي أنكم لا تحبذون مواضيعي ولكن أنا أقدمها في سبيل الله


----------



## حمدى 12 (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لك على مجهود


----------



## imad04 (30 يونيو 2009)

العفو أشكرك أخي حمدي


----------



## imad04 (30 يونيو 2009)

العفو أشكرك أخي حمدي على التفاعل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على المجهود
قد تجد الردود قليلة كون من معظم الدول العربية لا يمكن تحميل الملفات من الرابيد شير كون الاتصال يقطع أثاء التحميل


----------



## karimoslim (9 يوليو 2009)

يا اخي لو كان عندك server اخر غير rapidshar من فضلك واسف كثيرا شكرا


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخى الغالي ولي الامام انشاالله


----------



## abo_slaim (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لك على المجهود الطيب والبرنامج الاطيب


----------



## وحيد الشمري (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخى الغالي على المجهود الطيب


----------



## ssahir (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## AUTOCAD (3 أغسطس 2009)

ايش هذا الجمال برامج لا يوجد افضل منها شكرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك و جعل ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## leila_tggt (6 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## EHABJET (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لك على المجهود الطيب والبرنامج الاطيب


----------



## رائد حمامرة (17 أغسطس 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## medmecanique (21 أغسطس 2009)

أحسن موضوع شكرا لكم :20:


----------



## ahah43 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ما قصرت يا اخي الكريم....
بس حابب اطلب منك كتب او دروس بب solidcam
و السلام


----------



## أكرم إدريس (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ... برنامج في غاية الروعة ومن عدة شهور وانا ابحث عن نسخة طيبة منه 

نفع الله بك الامه .. وجعلك ذخرا لنا 

أخوك من الاردن ... أكرم إدريس


----------



## mezmez (25 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا 
هل يعمل هذا البرنامج مع solid works 2010


----------



## senuors (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير
انا مبتديء في السوليد وورك وحسب معلوماتي ان الميزة الوحيدة اللي مكنتش موجودة فيه هي انه ميحولش التصميم لبرنامج cnc وكده مع السوليد كام اكتمل البرنامج
ياريت لو كنت اخطات توضح لي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## kamoula (29 يوليو 2012)

thank you vert much 
it s rare to find that software


----------

